# Bridge Demolotion Eagle River @ Wolcott



## CRG (Apr 9, 2004)

Received letter from "Structures" - here's the gist:
"Demolition of old bridge is scheduled to begin on May 8th and last through May 19th. Please note that this work will affect river traffic! No river runners will be allowed to pass under the old bridge until after the entire structure has been removed."
The Public Information Manager for Structures , Inc., is Solange Huggins - the information number is (970) 904-0317.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Now why the hell would they do it

1. When there is going to be lots of traffic on the river
2. When the water is higher

So now we are loosing takeout access at Wolcott, and put-in/take-out access in Avon??!


----------



## CRG (Apr 9, 2004)

Beats me?!? They must have forgotten that they had to pull off the new bridge last year due to high water. The letter we got said to "please feel free to leave messages regarding the project on 970-904-0317." Let's do it.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Pbowman got the info, demo has been delayed, see below. They couldn't possibly predicted that the water would begin to come up in May, right? Brenda, is that you "CRG"?

05/08/2006


Contact: 
Colorado Department of Transportation, 970-904-0317

Wolcott bridge demolition to affect river use


Due to higher than average water levels in the Eagle River, demolition of the old bridge at Wolcott has been delayed. CDOT crews plan to begin demolition work on the old Eagle River bridge in Wolcott in August or September. During this time, river runners will not be permitted to pass under the old bridge until the entire structure has been removed. 

The newly constructed replacement bridge will be paved and open for travel on May 3. For more information call 970-904-0317.


----------



## CRG (Apr 9, 2004)

We were down there playing today & got the word that demolition on the old bridge was being delayed. Hallelujah! I think we will all continue to have access issues as more & more of Eagle County becomes asphalt and concrete. The fairground access has changed a bit, too. The county is pleasing the horse folks and not doing too much for river peeps. Yes, its me at CRG, who are you?


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi Brenda, sent you a message. Hope all is well.

-Dave


----------

